# job in medical coding or billing



## meeta (Sep 9, 2009)

I am CPC-A looking for intership or job in houston, sugarland area. I do not have any experience in medical field but i have worked over 10 years in retail store as a cash office and customer service associate. All ads i seen in newspaper wants experience. Please anyone tell me where to start looking for jobs? Doctors office or Hospital ? Help is appreciated. 

Thanks
Meeta


----------

